# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Авторская студия "ГЛАЗУРЬ"

## elen-ka20

Добрый день)
Хочу поделиться  работами нашего творческого объединения .
Начну с работы, в которой на равне с видеографом принимаю участие и я -пишу сценарий, его утвердают молодожёны  и потом снимаем и монтируем фильм.
По сути -слайд шоу, но я такую работу  называю минифильм.
Вот одна из последних работ.
Сначала был написан сценарий романтической истории,основанный на фактах реального знакомства. Но ....ребята романтике сказали категорическое НЕТ....Им хотелось развесилить гостей и сделать что-то не стандартное.
 Вот так и родилась идея создания такого фильма. 
Выбор музыки не случаен, так как жених -украинский   эмигрант(еврей по национальности) ,который много лет назад  эмигрировал всей большой семьёй в Гарманию .Поэтому выбор именно этой музыки не случаен ..Да собственно  выбор музыки и определил сюжетную линюю.
Свадьба состоялась 18 августа,где и была представлена эта работа.Зал плакал от смеха..Ну а финале растрогиалсь все..
Иполнители главных ролей:

Жених Анатолий -уже много лет живёт в Нюрнберге (Германия)...очень спокойный парень,но с невероятным чувством юмора  

Невеста Маша -Харьоквчан...милая,весёлая девушка-  Харькова,

И такие же весёлые и находчивые друзья-два украинских  парня Иван и Пётр.

----------


## elen-ka20

Свадебный клип

----------


## kroschka20

Удивил меня выбор песни во втором клипе. 

Речь в песне идёт о том, что я могу лишь представить, как это будет, когда я предстану пред Твоим престолом, Иисус, когда увижу Тебя лицом к лицу, как я буду на реагировать на эту встречу? Упаду ли на колени и буду славить тебя, буду ли просто молчать, буду ли кричать Аллилуя окружённый твоей славой и величием? итд...

----------


## elen-ka20

чаще всего мы выбираем музыку сами и преводим обязательно...но частенько плейлист присылают молодожёны, с настойчивыми просьбами поставить именно эту песню,что и было с озвучкой этого фильма.
Не всегда у нас внимательно относятся к переводу .Мы же русскоязычные и в душу западает прежде всего музыка..Наше дело предупредить(что мы и сделали), а решают вегда молодые.

вот ещё одна работа-"украинская" история любви

----------


## Еленка1976

Лена, а мне все очень понравилось! Поздравляю с открытием темки!

----------

